# Stormy Update Of Sarbloh.info(Very Importent)



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 18, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Das is giving recent update of sarbloh.info website.Das does support them and assocaited with them but may not support each and every idea of them.

 Das find there views going against the sgpc code of conduct and they have given some valid reasons for them.

Das request a critical,unbiased and detail annalyses of there update especially regarding various orders in Sikhism.
http://www.sarbloh.info/htmls/article_menu.html


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 18, 2005)

[admin cut]

*[Admin Clarification] Please use civilised language. Thanks *


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Vijaydeep Ji,

Thanks for opening an important thread. I think before we start kicking in the mud, it would be really nice if you could raise your concerns about the topic in hand, so that we have direction to think about.

Best Regards


----------



## BabbarSher (Feb 19, 2005)

Dear All: 

I dont agree with a lot that the site says. 

They only seem to be creating more and more of a rift. 

1. First and foremost is the fact about calling Gur Granth Sahib, - Adi Guru Darbar and then in the same light calling the compilation of Bachittar Natak, Charitro Pakhyan etc. with the genuine Baani of Guru Gobind Singh Ji and calling it Dasam Guru Darbar. Can they explain the rationale behind it  and the use of word Darbar as opposed to Guru Granth Sahib, when Guruship has been bestowed by the Tenth Master himself. 

2. Second, calling Radhasoamis and some other sects - sikhs

3. Giving a rationale that sikhism is composed of various castes, etc. is ok from a historical point of view, however giveing it in the form in which they have given, implies that Jat sikhs, Ramgarhiahs etc. are different sects, 

A sikh is a sikh and it is as simple as that. There is no Jatt, tarkhan etc. in sikhi. 

4. I really wonder, how people who have attained Brahmgyan and know all about Hukam and have recognised, it can not recognise the simplest hukam of hair growth. Such confusing state of thought on part of Sarbloh will only do more harm then good. 

(I am not debating hair here and neither do I hate people who cut it, but we should have the facts on table).


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 21, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Well das knows many of the members of Nihungs in UK.But das attitude AKJ or DDT is not the same as what they say.

Yes Babber sher Ji have raised some important points.They are also valid even if das does not agree to them.

As das asked that there is a need of critical analyisis of what all they have posted.

Das here want to add a few things.

Regarding Dasham Granth.Das is able to decode a bit of it regarding Vachitar Natak,It would have been posted if they would not have sent Das update about there site to das.But what das has understood in Vachitar Natak is not as per Santhiya or Taksali meaning nor from any order but Das's own understanding.

Likewise regarding sect and order,Sect can be something which rebels as Radhswamis as they were Nirmalas who went too far by living SatiGuru adoption.

So Radh swamis are sect in the sense like Ahmadis or bahais of Islam ,while Nirmalas are order as order of Jesuits in Catholics.

Yet das is again repaeting that Das respect Nihungs of UK but may not be fully agreeing to them.

Das did informed them to come to our forum,Das awaits them.

But critical and mature unbiased analysis is needed so that it could be sent to them.Das wants you all to find loopholes in it if any so that Nihungs could be persuaded to reomve that part(if it is there).

Das is sorry if by posting it hurt the sentiment of Singhstah brother.Das could appriciate but this is all life.Life is not as we simulate in Gurudwara related to Jatha.It is real life environment.So Das can only say that to study Gurmat a Lot and gain knowledge and by that time do devotion to Akal.
If this is done then we could overcome our inner mind and outer assualts(sometime they are there while other times they are just a result of insecurity complex).

Aye Panthi Sagal Jamatee,
Mann Jeete Jagjeet.

(By coming to Sikh Panth whole universe should be held as family,By wining own mind world is conquered)

Forgive das if wrong interpetation of Gurubani is done or other wise wrong things are done by him.


----------

